

Listen to a melody made by Wikipedia article changes - Diastro
http://listen.hatnote.com/#fr,en

======
Eiriksmal
This is a wonderful project. Great concept, brilliant execution.

Add more languages to provide a frantic feeling, drop to only timezones where
it's the middle of the night for soothing chimes. The strings that play
whenever a new user registers is particularly lovely.

------
asax
This is beautiful on many levels. It's nice from an artistic standpoint, but I
really find it awe-inspiring to see just how many edits are made all day every
day, and the range of topics they are related to. Nice job, OP!

~~~
jonifico
Exactly. It's crazy to presence the amount of work that's being put onto a
single project. Truly inspiring.

------
rglover
Reminds me of a less utilitarian version of Choir.io:
[https://choir.io/player/beachmonks/github](https://choir.io/player/beachmonks/github).

------
swamp40
I love unique ideas like this. There are so many possibilities.

Transposing real-time data flow to music and visuals is a very exciting new
medium for artists. (Or, it will be, someday.)

Like all good mediums (media?), it can be used to connect people thru a shared
experience.

For example, imagine if you liked Bob Dylan, and any time a Dylan song played
anywhere in the world, you saw it, felt it, heard it, at that exact instant.
With maybe a city and a facebook picture attached.

------
DecoPerson
Awesome! Very good background music for gaming.

A pause button would be useful.

~~~
stronglikedan
The pause button for a live stream is the one that says "mute". ;-)

------
irremediable
That's awesome. Reminds me of the one made for the bitcoin blockchain.

------
fdomig
This is the coolest thing I -saw- heard today. Very nice.

------
torrent-of-ions
The new user sound seems to clip badly on my system.

